# Republicans in danger of losing the House in 2014



## Smilodonfatalis (Oct 18, 2013)

GOP In Grave Danger Of Losing House In 2014, PPP Polls Show

It's way too early. I'm sure republicans will even the playing field with a bunch of phony scandals over the next year.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Oct 18, 2013)

We have a two party system. Elections in the House happen every two years. No matter who is in power they have the danger of losing the House two years after they won it.

And for some reason I doubt you and I agree on what a phoney scandal is.

"Sure Congressman so and so had $400,000 in his freezer that belonged to the school lunch program. But that's just because (Pick one: Republicans, Democrats) are trying to create a phoney scandal."


----------



## martybegan (Oct 18, 2013)

Smilodonfatalis said:


> GOP In Grave Danger Of Losing House In 2014, PPP Polls Show
> 
> It's way too early. I'm sure republicans will even the playing field with a bunch of phony scandals over the next year.


----------



## g5000 (Oct 18, 2013)

Plenty of time to mix things up a little and get the rubes worried about illegal alien blacks, homosexuals with fake voter registrations, Muslims with ObamaPhones and food stamps, and terrorist Mexicans.

And the forty-eight hour running gun battle at Benghazi where Seal Team Six was given a stand down order by Obama, who doesn't deserve any of the credit...


----------



## mamooth (Oct 18, 2013)

I don't expect the Democrats to take the House in 2014. Win some more seats, sure, but nowhere near enough.

2016, of course, is another story.


----------



## decker (Oct 18, 2013)

mamooth said:


> I don't expect the Democrats to take the House in 2014. Win some more seats, sure, but nowhere near enough.
> 
> 2016, of course, is another story.



At the moment if i had to make a prediction. Is that dem keep the sentate and gop the house. But a year is a long time in politics and anything can happen to change the game. I think we have better idea in few months before the mid terms.

Gop do have better chance of winning sentate then the dems the house. Harder to win with way its set up.


----------



## martybegan (Oct 18, 2013)

g5000 said:


> Plenty of time to mix things up a little and get the rubes worried about illegal alien blacks, homosexuals with fake voter registrations, Muslims with ObamaPhones and food stamps, and terrorist Mexicans.
> 
> And the forty-eight hour running gun battle at Benghazi where Seal Team Six was given a stand down order by Obama, who doesn't deserve any of the credit...



Just like the democrats will let it be known to all thier governmental teat-suckers that the good times will be a-over if the republicans keep power. Plus, somewhere, sometime, a person who makes more money than you is actually spending his own money, and we can't have any of that now, can we. 

They will also claim the climate is going to KILL YOU ALL BWAAARGGGH!!!!


----------



## eagle7_31 (Oct 18, 2013)

Smilodonfatalis said:


> GOP In Grave Danger Of Losing House In 2014, PPP Polls Show
> 
> It's way too early. I'm sure republicans will even the playing field with a bunch of phony scandals over the next year.




Oh is that what you call it when the dems do something wrong?


----------



## g5000 (Oct 18, 2013)

martybegan said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > Plenty of time to mix things up a little and get the rubes worried about illegal alien blacks, homosexuals with fake voter registrations, Muslims with ObamaPhones and food stamps, and terrorist Mexicans.
> ...



And the fringe have plenty of time to convince us DHS is really, really going to come for our guns and lock us up in FEMA camps for real this time, and use us for target practice with their eleventy trillion rounds of .22 ammo.

Then the Rand Paul - Ralph Nader sex tape can be "leaked" and all hell will break loose.

Then it's anyone's game!


----------



## bodecea (Oct 18, 2013)

Smilodonfatalis said:


> GOP In Grave Danger Of Losing House In 2014, PPP Polls Show
> 
> It's way too early. I'm sure republicans will even the playing field with a bunch of phony scandals over the next year.



I actually hope not.   Split houses is a good thing, IMO.


----------



## martybegan (Oct 18, 2013)

g5000 said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...



Right around the same time the Democrats admitting that single payer is the goal all along (it is), banning all firearms except bolt actions and shotguns is the end game of gun control (it is), and all these environmental regulations are designed to end the coal power industry by proxy (they are).


----------



## decker (Oct 18, 2013)

bodecea said:


> Smilodonfatalis said:
> 
> 
> > GOP In Grave Danger Of Losing House In 2014, PPP Polls Show
> ...



Depends on your view. It should be good thing to not have one party control everything. But the fact nothing seem to get done in congress goes against that
At the moment i be suprised if either both held both chambers. But 13 months is long time in politics.


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Oct 18, 2013)

bodecea said:


> Smilodonfatalis said:
> 
> 
> > GOP In Grave Danger Of Losing House In 2014, PPP Polls Show
> ...



Agree on this.  It would really be wonderful if we had a different party for the house, senate, and prez.  That would be quite awesome.


----------



## decker (Oct 18, 2013)

LordBrownTrout said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Smilodonfatalis said:
> ...



It would be but you hope they would tried harder to work together for the greater good. Obama and boehner partnership not been very succesful really and they not really liked each other at all which has not helped. But i agree that shared goverment is no bad thing . We have a collation goverment in europe and sometimes it works.

Here In the  uk though it be a mixed bag.  Clegg being see as cameron wipping boy over here and has been as giving in to much to tories. I  think it be lot worser though in tories had been left along to run the uk. Lib dems have stopped them doing a lot of stupid things. Not everyone agrees with me though.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 18, 2013)

Smilodonfatalis said:


> GOP In Grave Danger Of Losing House In 2014, PPP Polls Show
> 
> It's way too early. I'm sure republicans will even the playing field with a bunch of phony scandals over the next year.



Long time go.

But if we GOP play the budget and debt negotiations with the skill and finesse we did the last month, sure, we are a shoe-in to take the House, take the Senate, impeach Obama, and select Mickey Mouse as president.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 18, 2013)

mamooth said:


> I don't expect the Democrats to take the House in 2014. Win some more seats, sure, but nowhere near enough.
> 
> 2016, of course, is another story.



I agree

The Republicans have gerrymandered a safe majority for the time being. I suspect that there will be strong GOP opposition for the TeaTards and the gang of 50 will be vulnerable. I look for Dems to take around 10 seats

2016, with Hillary on the ticket may be when Democrats grab the house


----------



## Nyvin (Oct 18, 2013)

The only way the Democrats will win the house is if there is enough in-fighting between GOP establishment and the Tea Party.    Basically if they throw enough mud at each other then the Democrats might be able to sneak away with victory.

This is particularly important since the majority of the districts the Tea Party will be attacking are the moderate GOP that voted in favor of the debt ceiling bill on the 16th.   Those are also the districts were democrats will have the best shot at winning. 

So maybe the Tea Party will yet again do a great service to the Democratic Party.

Oh yeah...and no way in hell is Mcconnell getting re-elected in 2014.


----------



## nodoginnafight (Oct 18, 2013)

As the land lays now, my personal opinion is that the Democrats will make gains in the House but not quite enough to win a majority.
But considering Democratic House candidates actually won more votes than Republican candidates last go 'round - A Democratically controlled House would not be a shocker. There's no doubt the GOP is set up to do worse next time.

But whew ... when that Paul-Nader sex tape explodes ... all bets are off.


----------



## JimH52 (Oct 18, 2013)

The GOP has bigger problems that that.  They need to worry about both the Dems and the TP.  Wow!  They have problems on every corner...

Who do you think is their biggest threat...*The Dems or the Baggers?*


----------



## FJO (Oct 18, 2013)

Nyvin said:


> The only way the Democrats will win the house is if there is enough in-fighting between GOP establishment and the Tea Party.    Basically if they throw enough mud at each other then the Democrats might be able to sneak away with victory.
> 
> This is particularly important since the majority of the districts the Tea Party will be attacking are the moderate GOP that voted in favor of the debt ceiling bill on the 16th.   Those are also the districts were democrats will have the best shot at winning.
> 
> ...



Absolutely NO ONE that wasted oxygen in Washington for a maximum of 12 years should be re-elected. And anyone who loaded pork on a bill that HAD to be passed, should be hung by the toes in the public square.


----------



## nodoginnafight (Oct 18, 2013)

JimH52 said:


> The GOP has bigger problems that that.  They need to worry about both the Dems and the TP.  Wow!  They have problems on every corner...
> 
> Who do you think is their biggest threat...*The Dems or the Baggers?*



I actually think the enemy within is more dangerous than the outside enemy.


----------



## g5000 (Oct 18, 2013)

martybegan said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



I predict that during his next State of the Union speech, President Obama will have a cancer lady or kid as a guest and will ask them to stand up and represent all the people insured by ObamaCare, to wild applause.


----------



## g5000 (Oct 18, 2013)

JimH52 said:


> The GOP has bigger problems that that.  They need to worry about both the Dems and the TP.  Wow!  They have problems on every corner...
> 
> Who do you think is their biggest threat...*The Dems or the Baggers?*



Good question.

Not only do the Republicans have to come up with ideas that are superior to the Democrats (instead of just whining about Democrats like they do now) so they can win more votes, they also have to keep the Tea Party from repulsing fellow Republicans who decide to stay home rather than vote.

Currently, the GOP has a 28 percent favorability rating compared to 43 percent for Democrats.  So they are losing on the first count.

And 30 percent of Republicans are sick and tired of the extremism of their party, compared to 13 percent of Democrats.  So they are losing on the second count as well.


----------



## PrometheusBound (Oct 18, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Smilodonfatalis said:
> 
> 
> > GOP In Grave Danger Of Losing House In 2014, PPP Polls Show
> ...



Then the fat cats will eat Mickey Mouse.  Rotisserie rodent.


----------



## Seawytch (Oct 18, 2013)

g5000 said:


> Plenty of time to mix things up a little and get the rubes worried about illegal alien blacks, homosexuals with fake voter registrations, Muslims with ObamaPhones and food stamps, and terrorist Mexicans.
> 
> And the forty-eight hour running gun battle at Benghazi where Seal Team Six was given a stand down order by Obama, who doesn't deserve any of the credit...



You forgot that he (Obama) was watching on a video feed while giving the stand-down order.


----------



## hazlnut (Oct 18, 2013)

Smilodonfatalis said:


> GOP In Grave Danger Of Losing House In 2014, PPP Polls Show
> 
> It's way too early. I'm sure republicans will even the playing field with a bunch of phony scandals over the next year.




Guess what we get to do again in Jan 2014  ??

-- get held hostage by the wimp Boehner and his Tea Bag caucus.


Way to start an election year!!!


----------



## nodoginnafight (Oct 18, 2013)

Seawytch said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > Plenty of time to mix things up a little and get the rubes worried about illegal alien blacks, homosexuals with fake voter registrations, Muslims with ObamaPhones and food stamps, and terrorist Mexicans.
> ...



Actually he was distracted because he was launching drones at a boy scout troop in Little Rock.


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Oct 18, 2013)

Seawytch said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > Plenty of time to mix things up a little and get the rubes worried about illegal alien blacks, homosexuals with fake voter registrations, Muslims with ObamaPhones and food stamps, and terrorist Mexicans.
> ...



Jarrett had to drag him in there and make him look presidential after she made the decision.


----------



## decker (Oct 18, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Smilodonfatalis said:
> 
> 
> > GOP In Grave Danger Of Losing House In 2014, PPP Polls Show
> ...



All i know is 13 months is a long time in politics. so lot can happen between now and then.


----------



## bendog (Oct 18, 2013)

decker said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Smilodonfatalis said:
> ...



But there are still at least two senators and 20-40 House members committed to self immolation to prove some damn point that they can't coherently define.


----------



## decker (Oct 18, 2013)

bendog said:


> decker said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



You make a good point. But mid term elections are local and so can defly the national polls.


----------



## g5000 (Oct 18, 2013)

decker said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Smilodonfatalis said:
> ...



Yup.  Every three months the GOP gets to threaten a shutdown again, thereby ensuring a Pavlovian negative response to them at least four more times.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Oct 18, 2013)

When the full on failure of Obamacare hits Americans in 2014, it will be the Democrats who lose the Senate.


----------



## g5000 (Oct 18, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> When the full on failure of Obamacare hits Americans in 2014, it will be the Democrats who lose the Senate.



Wishful thinking.


----------



## Sunshine (Oct 18, 2013)

Nyvin said:


> The only way the Democrats will win the house is if there is enough in-fighting between GOP establishment and the Tea Party.    Basically if they throw enough mud at each other then the Democrats might be able to sneak away with victory.
> 
> This is particularly important since the majority of the districts the Tea Party will be attacking are the moderate GOP that voted in favor of the debt ceiling bill on the 16th.   Those are also the districts were democrats will have the best shot at winning.
> 
> ...



You movin' to KY and votin' agin him eh?  Well, come on down!   You'll be squealin' like a pig and prayin' for Deliverance before you ever get to the polls!


----------



## Sunshine (Oct 18, 2013)

Not one single Senator opposed this.  So, why don't you clean up your own back yard.


----------



## Dot Com (Oct 18, 2013)

Smilodonfatalis said:


> GOP In Grave Danger Of Losing House In 2014, PPP Polls Show
> 
> It's way too early. I'm sure republicans will even the playing field with a bunch of phony scandals over the next year.



no doubt


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 18, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> When the full on failure of Obamacare hits Americans in 2014, it will be the Democrats who lose the Senate.



If that is the best strategy the Republicans have.....they are going to be disappointed


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 18, 2013)

decker said:


> bendog said:
> 
> 
> > decker said:
> ...



All members of the House are up for re-election, and the Senate will remain Dem probably.

The TeaPs will lose half their members yet again if they don't work at repairing the damages.

Judge Louie Gohmert, my old Tx district congressman, is safe among those redneck yahoos for as long as he wants.

But Michelle Bachmann, pin-up girl of the TPM who makes Sarah look so old and washed-out, won't run again because she would get beat.


----------



## decker (Oct 18, 2013)

g5000 said:


> decker said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



I be amazed if they dumb enough to shut the goverment  again. I think they will be mad to do that again considering how badly it went for them this time.


----------



## HenryBHough (Oct 18, 2013)

If Obamacare continues the death spiral it's already into then there will be big changes in 2014.  The party that promises to abort that misbegotton spawn of a Mongolian Gang-Fuck will sweep to victory.  Not to say that won't be Democrats making that promise....after all, they ARE known to eat their own when it's expedient.


----------



## decker (Oct 18, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> decker said:
> 
> 
> > bendog said:
> ...



Maybe your right but still think it going to be tough for dem to get the house. Better chance in 2016. They first aim should be to keep sentate in 2014. Still have feeing it be divided congress after 2014 but we wait and see as a year is long time .

I mean look at swings for obama have gone up and down with mess of snowdon leaks, nsa and irs awful stuff and the mess he made over syria but coming back well with gop making a mess of the debt limit stuff.


----------



## decker (Oct 18, 2013)

HenryBHough said:


> If Obamacare continues the death spiral it's already into then there will be big changes in 2014.  The party that promises to abort that misbegotton spawn of a Mongolian Gang-Fuck will sweep to victory.  Not to say that won't be Democrats making that promise....after all, they ARE known to eat their own when it's expedient.



You could be right that if obamacare goes down toliet next year then the house will sweep to the sentate. 

Again though 13 months is long time and a lot can happen in a year that could decide both house and sentate races either ways.


----------



## whitehall (Oct 18, 2013)

Huffington warns republicans that they are in ...GRAVE DANGER...If the left wasn't so pathetic it would be funny.


----------



## decker (Oct 18, 2013)

whitehall said:


> Huffington warns republicans that they are in ...GRAVE DANGER...If the left wasn't so pathetic it would be funny.



Deep down i think nobody quite knows what will happen next year. Neither gop or dem are that well liked and therefore house and sentate elections can go either way. I think american people must be fed up with both of them really.


----------



## HenryBHough (Oct 18, 2013)

Sad but true that ALL house and senate elections will hinge upon who has brought the most pork home to their district.  Non-district (or state, in the case of the Senate) residents can contribute money but (theoretically) not votes.


----------



## Nyvin (Oct 18, 2013)

HenryBHough said:


> If Obamacare continues the death spiral it's already into then there will be big changes in 2014.  The party that promises to abort that misbegotton spawn of a Mongolian Gang-Fuck will sweep to victory.  Not to say that won't be Democrats making that promise....after all, they ARE known to eat their own when it's expedient.



Just telling you right now...there won't be any death spiral.


----------



## HenryBHough (Oct 18, 2013)

Nyvin said:


> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> > If Obamacare continues the death spiral it's already into then there will be big changes in 2014.  The party that promises to abort that misbegotton spawn of a Mongolian Gang-Fuck will sweep to victory.  Not to say that won't be Democrats making that promise....after all, they ARE known to eat their own when it's expedient.
> ...



Get back to us when you've signed up and found out how much you are mandated to pay.  Of course a straight-down plunge really can't be considered a "death-spiral" - but it's too early to call what's going on that.

Patience, hoppagrass.  Patience.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 18, 2013)

Right now, Republicans should hold onto the House

But they can fuck a lot more things up between now and Nov 2014


----------



## decker (Oct 18, 2013)

HenryBHough said:


> Sad but true that ALL house and senate elections will hinge upon who has brought the most pork home to their district.  Non-district (or state, in the case of the Senate) residents can contribute money but (theoretically) not votes.



Very true. Sadly on both sides these local election won,t be won the issues really but who has the most dosh as we say in england.


----------



## decker (Oct 18, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> Right now, Republicans should hold onto the House
> 
> But they can fuck a lot more things up between now and Nov 2014



To be honest if bookies are right then it should stay same as it is now with gop holding the house and dem the sentate. But both parties can fuck that up before this time next year.


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 18, 2013)

The republican purges begin a little over a year from now.


----------



## Jackson (Oct 18, 2013)

I believe the 2014 elections will depend on Obamacare and how well the American people come to terms with the effects of this program.  If people are losing their jobs, going to 30 hours or less, paying higher premiums or paying higher fines and deductibles, there could be a greater effort to get to the polls in November.  And it will result in Republican votes... the party that warned the nation against Obamacare.


----------



## decker (Oct 18, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> The republican purges begin a little over a year from now.



Well we wait and see. I think at the moment everyone fed up with both parties and all the hatred.


----------



## whitehall (Oct 18, 2013)

decker said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> > Huffington warns republicans that they are in ...GRAVE DANGER...If the left wasn't so pathetic it would be funny.
> ...



Huffington plays to the radical left wing base and offers talking points to low information progressives. It's nothing new.


----------



## decker (Oct 18, 2013)

Jackson said:


> I believe the 2014 elections will depend on Obamacare and how well the American people come to terms with the effects of this program.  If people are losing their jobs, going to 30 hours or less, paying higher premiums or paying higher fines and deductibles, there could be a greater effort to get to the polls in November.  And it will result in Republican votes... the party that warned the nation against Obamacare.



Its true that how well obamacare rolls out good have a effect, if it goes badly then gop can win the sentate,


----------



## decker (Oct 18, 2013)

whitehall said:


> decker said:
> 
> 
> > whitehall said:
> ...



look their media for left or right whatever suits your boat. They don,t effect elections really. Its who has the most money on either side that really affects. Money talks in politics and who has the bigger backers on either side.


----------



## tyroneweaver (Oct 18, 2013)

Smilodonfatalis said:


> GOP In Grave Danger Of Losing House In 2014, PPP Polls Show
> 
> It's way too early. I'm sure republicans will even the playing field with a bunch of phony scandals over the next year.




ya sure.  obamacare is so hated that even the software hates it.


----------



## petro (Oct 18, 2013)

Regardless of which "party" wins, we all lose. Both parties are filled with career politicians who are only available to the highest bidder, and that ain't the people.
DFL or GOP? I see no difference as they are all money whores.


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 18, 2013)

decker said:


> Well we wait and see. I think at the moment everyone fed up with both parties and all the hatred.


First we purge the republicans from government, then we purge the dems.


----------



## decker (Oct 18, 2013)

petro said:


> Regardless of which "party" wins, we all lose. Both parties are filled with career politicians who are only available to the highest bidder, and that ain't the people.
> DFL or GOP? I see no difference as they are all money whores.



You make a really good point. Too many are of service to those who provide them with the big bucks.  Its a shame but both sides become Robert people and lose themselves when they get to the world of congress.


----------



## decker (Oct 18, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> decker said:
> 
> 
> > Well we wait and see. I think at the moment everyone fed up with both parties and all the hatred.
> ...



That seem fair enough. I think american people deserve more choice then gop and the dems really. Both not really done enough to make america a better place.


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 18, 2013)

decker said:


> That seem fair enough. I think american people deserve more choice then gop and the dems really. Both not really done enough to make america a better place.


They're flip-sides of the same coin.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Oct 18, 2013)

Smilodonfatalis said:


> GOP In Grave Danger Of Losing House In 2014, PPP Polls Show
> 
> It's way too early. I'm sure republicans will even the playing field with a bunch of phony scandals over the next year.


I find it amazing how you libs are so easily steered and pigeon holed by polls.
The samplings are so small, usually less than 1,000 people, they are rendered meaningless. Yet, instead of polls being about the news, those who have an agenda commission a poll and the poll itself becomes the news. And you people believe this stuff as if it were the gospel.
You people hear what you want to hear and see what you want to see.
This is precisely why you have all been programmed to believe there IS no other point of view.


----------



## whitehall (Oct 18, 2013)

When the radical left starts giving advice to republicans you can bet that they are in deep shit themselves.


----------



## decker (Oct 18, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> decker said:
> 
> 
> > That seem fair enough. I think american people deserve more choice then gop and the dems really. Both not really done enough to make america a better place.
> ...



Your right in the sense they rely on money from outside groups and are often in their own world.


----------



## decker (Oct 18, 2013)

thereisnospoon said:


> Smilodonfatalis said:
> 
> 
> > GOP In Grave Danger Of Losing House In 2014, PPP Polls Show
> ...



The polls tell people nothing when we so far from the midterms.  So both sides gulity of that.


----------



## Dot Com (Oct 18, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> decker said:
> 
> 
> > That seem fair enough. I think american people deserve more choice then gop and the dems really. Both not really done enough to make america a better place.
> ...



^ that

as long as theres big anonymous $$$ floating around and no curbs on kickbacks such as future employment then it will remain corrupt.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Oct 18, 2013)

Avatar4321 said:


> We have a two party system. Elections in the House happen every two years. No matter who is in power they have the danger of losing the House two years after they won it.
> 
> And for some reason I doubt you and I agree on what a phoney scandal is.
> 
> "Sure Congressman so and so had $400,000 in his freezer that belonged to the school lunch program. But that's just because (Pick one: Republicans, Democrats) are trying to create a phoney scandal."


Any incident where a democrat is caught doing something wrong, or when democrats make errors in judgment, it is labeled a right wing conspiracy or a fake scandal or an outright lie.
Democrats are as pure as the driven snow.
It's so bad that the main stream news media no longer reports the news, it simply parrots the democrat leadership's talking points.


----------



## petro (Oct 18, 2013)

decker said:


> petro said:
> 
> 
> > Regardless of which "party" wins, we all lose. Both parties are filled with career politicians who are only available to the highest bidder, and that ain't the people.
> ...



I would love to see term limits but we know that will never happen even if all Americans demanded it. Who would vote themselves out of a job? Instead they would all vote themselves a pay raise which is the only time that the two parties seem to agree, then take a month off.  Exactly what Benjamin Franklin warned that would end the Republic.


----------



## decker (Oct 18, 2013)

petro said:


> decker said:
> 
> 
> > petro said:
> ...



So true. I agree that america need term limits .It crazy you get some people elected for over 30 years even when many don,t always do a great job. You need to be tougher on both sides for not having good enough people.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 18, 2013)

HenryBHough said:


> Nyvin said:
> 
> 
> > HenryBHough said:
> ...



Counting just the state co-ops, in which DC is group, nearly 500,00 have enrolled with another 150,00 in the shute.  Who knows exactly how many ACA itself has enrolled.

So there is almost 10% of what they want for all of next year already.

The ACA will be fixed.

Plan your hopes elsewhere, Henry.


----------



## decker (Oct 18, 2013)

Dot Com said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > decker said:
> ...



Very much agree. While you have people being paid a lot for getting little done on both sides.


----------



## Trajan (Oct 18, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> > Nyvin said:
> ...



I don't know where you get your numbers or knowledge,  10% of what?

 tell me jake what does the ACA say they need in the federal exchanges ,bona fide enrollees, with plans etc.  before jan 1 2014? Thats  when the essential health benefits (EHB) is massaged reflecting the enrolled with plans and benefits provided as they must realign to reflect minimum ratings rules etc....?


----------



## petro (Oct 18, 2013)

Nice to see some comments that reflect the damage that both parties and a gamed system have done to our country. It is nice to know that some people can be critical of either side without resorting to insults and not just towing a party line or soundbites.
I have some hope that a few Americans are still awake.


----------



## HenryBHough (Oct 18, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Patience, hoppagrass.  Patience.



Counting just the state co-ops, in which DC is group, nearly 500,00 have enrolled with another 150,00 in the shute.  Who knows exactly how many ACA itself has enrolled.

So there is almost 10% of what they want for all of next year already.

The ACA will be fixed.

Plan your hopes elsewhere, Henry.[/QUOTE]


Let's hope "fixed" as one has done to dogs or cats.

Meanwhile, please don't get back to me until you have seen your own personalized quote for Obamacare - and even then, not until after you have wiped the vomit off your chin.  Occasioned, of course, bu the number you'll see.


----------



## decker (Oct 18, 2013)

petro said:


> Nice to see some comments that reflect the damage that both parties and a gamed system have done to our country. It is nice to know that some people can be critical of either side without resorting to insults and not just towing a party line or soundbites.
> I have some hope that a few Americans are still awake.



I agree mate on that score. So much people on one side or the another on here it gets boring. I think it good to see someone like yourself in mature and insightful way trying to show how both sides and a bad system has done to your country.

Same is the case in the uk. We have a tory and labour party have done nothing to really improve people lives.


----------



## petro (Oct 18, 2013)

decker said:


> petro said:
> 
> 
> > Nice to see some comments that reflect the damage that both parties and a gamed system have done to our country. It is nice to know that some people can be critical of either side without resorting to insults and not just towing a party line or soundbites.
> ...


How ironic that we break away during the Revolution only to end up with pretty much the same problems of failed leadership and extremes from both Conservatives and Liberals.


----------



## decker (Oct 18, 2013)

petro said:


> decker said:
> 
> 
> > petro said:
> ...


----------



## Pauli007001 (Oct 18, 2013)

decker said:


> petro said:
> 
> 
> > Nice to see some comments that reflect the damage that both parties and a gamed system have done to our country. It is nice to know that some people can be critical of either side without resorting to insults and not just towing a party line or soundbites.
> ...



You will note that the UK Tories live slightly to the left of Obama and that NULAB are just left of lenin.
It's not a governments job to improve lives.
It's a governments job to allow, or enable people to improve their own lives.

Leftist entities seek only to control lives, restricting people from living as they choose free from oppressive government.

What happens to parents who choose to homeschool their children in the UK?
What happens to those who sell Bananas by the pound?
Tyranny is always there waiting to pounce.
Once a freedom is lost, it is rare to get it back.
The USA is the last bastion of freedom on earth, liberal fanatics wish to change that.
Liberals hate freedom.


----------



## petro (Oct 18, 2013)

Pauli007001 said:


> decker said:
> 
> 
> > petro said:
> ...


While I blame both sides for our debt and current political animosity, I agree. I see the government AS the problem. If it ain't broke the government will "fix" it until it is.


----------



## decker (Oct 19, 2013)

Pauli007001 said:


> decker said:
> 
> 
> > petro said:
> ...



I think new labour were pretty conservative on a few things. Going to war in iraq and introducing tuition fees in the uk.  The conservatives have been also conservatives on the cuts they have introduced and having a cap on benefits. 

I respect your passion and your views though. Goverment  can have to much of involvement in people lives.


----------



## Smilodonfatalis (Oct 19, 2013)

martybegan said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



I wish those were the goals.  Those are some issues I can support.


----------



## Katzndogz (Oct 19, 2013)

decker said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > decker said:
> ...



This is exactly why democrats will again shut the government and blame the republicans.


----------



## regent (Oct 19, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Smilodonfatalis said:
> 
> 
> > GOP In Grave Danger Of Losing House In 2014, PPP Polls Show
> ...



I think Republicans will revive the commie thing, and if that fails maybe the birth certificate scandal is ready for prime time. But the 25 billion the Democrats wasted on the government shut-down will surely work.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 19, 2013)

HenryBHough said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Patience, hoppagrass.  Patience.
> ...




Let's hope "fixed" as one has done to dogs or cats.

Meanwhile, please don't get back to me until you have seen your own personalized quote for Obamacare - and even then, not until after you have wiped the vomit off your chin.  Occasioned, of course, bu the number you'll see.[/QUOTE]

Please don't get back to any of us, Henry, until you fix your quotations so we know who is talking about what and then what is your question based on that.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 19, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> decker said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...



Your confusion is becoming pathetic.

And the TeaPs will not dare go on Cruz control next time, thank heavens.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Oct 19, 2013)

The Rs lost the last election. It was only because of gerrymandering that they won the House. 

Between now and the next election, we will see a lot more voter suppression and gerrymandering because that's the only way they can win.


----------



## peach174 (Oct 19, 2013)

The last Census favored the Republicans for redistricting, so for the next 10 years it will favor the Republicans until the next census in 2020.
Deal with it, like those that vote for Republicans have always had to deal with it for many a ten year census that favored the Democrats.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 19, 2013)

Luddly Neddite said:


> The Rs lost the last election. It was only because of gerrymandering that they won the House.
> 
> Between now and the next election, we will see a lot more voter suppression and gerrymandering because that's the only way they can win.



The revised GOP Playbook goes beyond that

Republicans realize they can no longer win national elections so they need to change the rules

Presidency: That pesky Electoral College is stacked against them. Too many powerful blue states. Republican governors of blue states are trying to change from a winner takes all electors to a proportional allocation. Keep the red states winner take all and split up the vote in blue states

Senate: Damn voters get to directly vote for Senators. Repeal the 17th amendment and let Republican state legislatures select them. Beyond that.....filibuster every bill

House: Gerrymander, gerrymander, gerrymander

Overall......block as many minority voters from reaching the polls


----------



## PrometheusBound (Oct 19, 2013)

Pauli007001 said:


> decker said:
> 
> 
> > petro said:
> ...



Criminals should not have freedom.   You Bootlickers want to turn loose the 1% on the rest of us, without any government prosecution to stop them.   You flunkies your Masters to have unrestricted tyranny over the rest of us.


----------



## Avorysuds (Oct 19, 2013)

Omg I hope the Reps lose, and lose big. Dems in control on all all fronts would be a dream come true. 

Reps would either split the party between going full blown out in the open Progressive or lean hard libertarian as that faction of the party is the only part not damaged goods. 

Dems would destroy themselves by dragging the economy through the mud, trying to blame Republicans that have no power and start more wars than anyone ever imagined they would.

Libertarians would grow, but not fast enough. Just enough to make some friends before the inevitable collapse. 

I support 100% Dem rule. Please make it happen haha.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Oct 19, 2013)

decker said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > decker said:
> ...



They have failed on the first 2 tries so maybe it will work on the 3rd try?

Seriously though, the strategy of extortion to gain a politic end is not going to be tried again because the GOP powers that be will stomp on it first.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Oct 19, 2013)

decker said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> > decker said:
> ...



Right now the GOP is having money troubles. The big donors are refusing to hand over any more until the Tea Party stops rocking the boat and Wall St doesn't like political instability so corporate America is looking to fund primary challengers to the Tea Party members.


----------



## decker (Oct 20, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> decker said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...



Neither side should shut down the goverment. it make them look like idiots


----------



## beagle9 (Oct 20, 2013)

JimH52 said:


> The GOP has bigger problems that that.  They need to worry about both the Dems and the TP.  Wow!  They have problems on every corner...
> 
> Who do you think is their biggest threat...*The Dems or the Baggers?*


When Obama and his radicals want to change things in this nation big time, and I mean in a fundamental radical way in which was the claim, well they are praised as doing right and good in all of this by their followers or supposed new followers who stand to profit from them, but when the Tea Party and GOP want to counter so much craziness and radicalness in which the dems are attempting to pull off, then they are played as being the radicals and crazies in this nation instead. Perfect positioning is what it has been for the dems, but why has the other team put themselves in such an idiotic position in which has allowed the dem team to play them like this ? 

Now this is what has the GOP scratching their heads about themselves in all of this. It's the same situation that caused Bill Clinton to come in and take the Presidency, where as the GOP has a way of thinking in which doesn't include many, and for that they are paying again and again for that problem in which is a part of their social problem or disconnect in which they have along those lines. The GOP's idea is let us make this nation great, and we will take care of those around us, but we will do it with very limited access offered until others earn their way in, but the dems say no let us help build the nation having total access in doing so with you, and then we can direct our wealth to where we want it to be directed, instead of it being controlled for us by another group instead. The problem is where will the wealth be directed if the dems get to much of it, and that is known and has been shown to be a problem, and this is why the fight is so big on control, who has it and/or who keeps the control mostly. Just listen to this thread and/or government vs. the private sectors and that is where it is known about what goes on daily in all of this.


----------



## peach174 (Oct 20, 2013)

Derideo_Te said:


> decker said:
> 
> 
> > whitehall said:
> ...



The DNC is completely broke.
They can't even manage their own money and people want to elect them to run the country's money?  
The DNC Goes Broke | FrontPage Magazine


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 20, 2013)

peach174 said:


> The last Census favored the Republicans for redistricting, so for the next 10 years it will favor the Republicans until the next census in 2020.
> Deal with it, like those that vote for Republicans have always had to deal with it for many a ten year census that favored the Democrats.



Texas, and other states, do not feel bound by the census and will re-district as one party comes into power and the other party leaves power.

Many states are becoming deep blue and we are witnessing the purpling of states, such as VA.

Texas will be the bell weather state when it comes deep purple in 2020 and 2022.

The GOP will have to accept cultural and demographic change.


----------



## decker (Oct 20, 2013)

beagle9 said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > The GOP has bigger problems that that.  They need to worry about both the Dems and the TP.  Wow!  They have problems on every corner...
> ...




I think that both sides need to work more together instead of hating so much on each other


----------



## jasonnfree (Oct 20, 2013)

beagle9 said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > The GOP has bigger problems that that.  They need to worry about both the Dems and the TP.  Wow!  They have problems on every corner...
> ...



Obama's no radical by a long shot.  Every first world country has national health care but USA.     We don't have it because of republicans.


----------



## beagle9 (Oct 20, 2013)

jasonnfree said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...


Ok, so how did we make it in this nation for 200 years then (or) up until Obama came onto the scene ? Yes we have had to make improvements to the system over the years, and we always did, but what Obama is doing is radical in his approach and improvements (or) maybe even they want still yet the destruction of one system in order to usher in another. The question is why is he and his subjects doing these things without the majorities approval of them?  Did anyone in a majority within this nation ask him to ? Why did he have to place the threats into the change, otherwise instead of working across the isle in order to tweak the bill so that it would be widely accepted by all, and this instead of shoving it down peoples throats by way of the threat of fines as in a punishment for non-participation ? Yes we needed to change the health care problem we were experiencing, but what's wrong with people creating smaller bills that address each change as is needed, and then have them pass in order to tweak the system to make it even better than it was ? I don't think anyone was against fighting fraud and abuse, nor would they want to fight against the people on the rates needing to be lowered, so why this one sided albatross known as the ACA, when there isn't anything affordable at all about it, especially for the working class who needed it most to be affordable in this nation for them while they tote the bulk of load in this nation ? As it stands it seems that the working class are going to end up as usual footing the bill for the rich and the poor. What a travesty it all is.


----------



## BDBoop (Oct 20, 2013)

Avorysuds said:


> Omg I hope the Reps lose, and lose big. Dems in control on all all fronts would be a dream come true.
> 
> Reps would either split the party between going full blown out in the open Progressive or lean hard libertarian as that faction of the party is the only part not damaged goods.
> 
> ...



And I don't. Is there no middle ground in your world? We don't need, or want, a single party government. We WANT the Republicans to man up and take their motherfucking party back.


----------



## BDBoop (Oct 20, 2013)

Derideo_Te said:


> decker said:
> 
> 
> > whitehall said:
> ...



Meanwhile, the Koch brothers are finding that money can't buy everything. Not while the American people are still part of the process.


----------

